# 21 DPO 3 neg tests 2 questionable evaps and 2 bfp digis=)



## EliteArmyWife

have hope ladies i am 7 days late for af took frer (2-4days ago)that were so faint i was sure they were evap lines and a dollar test was plain bfn... took 2 frer digis this morning and got my bfp.... 21 dpo.. just wanted to shed some light on those doubting... i had cramping 2 weeks ago(moderate) nd was sure i was getting the flu for the last 2 days:haha: and breaking out terribly... baby dust to you all.. you are not out til af arrives at the party=) goodluck ladies!


----------



## Melissa x

Sounds good, maybe some of tests were different sensitivities so would explain no lines or faint lines. Maybe wait a day or do and a clear blue, that showed 1-2 weeks pg for me at 12 dpi when cheap tests were showing a very faint line! Good luck x


----------



## EliteArmyWife

i got 2 bpf with digi frer gold this morning=) thank you:happydance:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Congrats! That is wonderful news. :flower: I am still in Limbo...8 days late and everything I pee on is neg. My face is off again on again breaking out, boobs sore, mild cramping, headaches and nausea oh and craving lemon like a mad woman. I have been squeezing lemon on EVERYTHING. OMG IT IS SO GOOD.

I had a dream I got my second pink line... it was only a dream :nope: 

your post is encouraging. you need to change your status from ttc to expecting!

***Edit*** So where is my brain? I looked at a calendar and I am 10 days late as of today.


----------



## sillystrings

Congrats!!! My AF was 1 week late.. i had all the symptoms but turned out it was all in my head! Hate getting my hopes up! Baby Dust to all!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Congrats!! Thanks for the hope! :)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!


----------



## Rose1990

:hugs: Congratulations Hun!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you <3

(Not trying to steal your moment but You've brought me some hope I've had flu like illness past week and I'm 9days late, I tested with cheap £1 tests and got 2 BFN's so I am definately looking forward to using a digital test tomorrow) x-x


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations! :) x


----------



## EliteArmyWife

hi everyone. sorry i have been mia the past few days had a pregnancy scare up until last night... started bleeding brown & pink... then the last 2 days i had cramping and went to the e.r... they said i have a corpeus leuteus(sp) cyst on my right ovary from the pregnancy that was causing it and they did an ultrasound and could see yolk sac... from my last cycle(dec 15th) i should be 6 w 5 d today... they said both hcg levels and ultrasound showed i am 5w 2 days... so i have to go in again wed for another to make sure 100% everything is still progressing....(he thinks i am just fine and too early for heartbeat) which means i ovulated very late. hence the reason i did not get a bfp until i was 7 days late. i hope this sheds some light to all of you. no worries about stealing the spotlight. i want everyone here to feel comfortable share experiences and symptoms, vent and just be a support system of eachother. no worried=) i hope you all get the answers you desire soon! babydust to all... i will keep you ladies updated after my first OB appt day after tomorrow=) hugs, Jessi


----------



## tillyb

Hope everything goes ok for you.....FX'd.....xx


----------



## TjSr

EliteArmyWife said:


> have hope ladies i am 7 days late for af took frer (2-4days ago)that were so faint i was sure they were evap lines and a dollar test was plain bfn... took 2 frer digis this morning and got my bfp.... 21 dpo.. just wanted to shed some light on those doubting... i had cramping 2 weeks ago(moderate) nd was sure i was getting the flu for the last 2 days:haha: and breaking out terribly... baby dust to you all.. you are not out til af arrives at the party=) goodluck ladies!

Thanks for posting this and Congrats!! I was just about to post a new thread asking how late ppl have gotten bfps! I'm not even that late but I keep getting negatives on digital and regular tests! So confusing because I feel like I have preg symptoms but getting bfns make me question things! So far no af! It either needs to start or get a bfp already lol thanks again! :)


----------



## TjSr

EliteArmyWife said:


> hi everyone. sorry i have been mia the past few days had a pregnancy scare up until last night... started bleeding brown & pink... then the last 2 days i had cramping and went to the e.r... they said i have a corpeus leuteus(sp) cyst on my right ovary from the pregnancy that was causing it and they did an ultrasound and could see yolk sac... from my last cycle(dec 15th) i should be 6 w 5 d today... they said both hcg levels and ultrasound showed i am 5w 2 days... so i have to go in again wed for another to make sure 100% everything is still progressing....(he thinks i am just fine and too early for heartbeat) which means i ovulated very late. hence the reason i did not get a bfp until i was 7 days late. i hope this sheds some light to all of you. no worries about stealing the spotlight. i want everyone here to feel comfortable share experiences and symptoms, vent and just be a support system of eachother. no worried=) i hope you all get the answers you desire soon! babydust to all... i will keep you ladies updated after my first OB appt day after tomorrow=) hugs, Jessi

Just saw this right after I just posted! I'm sure everything will be okay, but I know how scary that can be. Hang in there!


----------



## EliteArmyWife

just got back from the dr office, they did another blood sample for hcg levels wont come in til tomorrow. but the nurse did reassure me as to saying if i had miscarried 2 weeks ago(going by last af intead of recent 5w1d ultrasound) my hcg levels would have dropped wen they took my blood... the levers sunday were 4600.. so i think all is well. they have me on pelvic rest and taking painkillers until i go in friday=) also since i have a viable pregnancy as of now that means one thing ladies.... i ovulated really late in my cycle... so yes it can happen i missed af jan 12th and tested with bfn everyday up until 2nd morning urine on the 18th... hold out hope.the only other thing that can keep af away most of the time is no ovulation at all.. so fx'd for you all.....((hugs)):happydance:


----------



## EliteArmyWife

also another thing... i have read arund and alot of women who m/c tend to get pregnant again the following few cycles afterwards.. im not sure why but i do remember reading that . so that being said prayer and blessings to you dear!


----------



## TjSr

Good everything sounds back on track for you! Happy and healthy 9 months for you :) Thank you I'm trying not to put too much stress on me and my husband over all of this but Its hard not too! Did you have any other symptoms that you noticed?


----------



## EliteArmyWife

i actually had really noticeable cramping a few weeks ago.. it was a little over a week before af was due so i was sure it wasnt her. i mean the cramps that you curl up in a ball over... and then it lasted for mayb 4 days id like to say and as af was supposed to be around the corner they stopped.. it was weird at the time. also i missed af and the next days she hadnt arrived i kept taking tests with all bfn... but i got really ill for 2 days about 5-6 days late and thought i had the flu. my cigarettes tasted horrid(bad habit i know) my stomach was queasy(with out vomiting) and i was eating lots of candy bars and protein drinks along with sandwhiches(all at the same time) late at night(i dont eat much normally) and finally i tried a test on the 18th(second morning urine and 7 days late for af) and got my 2 bfp's~ i hope this helps!


----------



## TjSr

EliteArmyWife said:


> i actually had really noticeable cramping a few weeks ago.. it was a little over a week before af was due so i was sure it wasnt her. i mean the cramps that you curl up in a ball over... and then it lasted for mayb 4 days id like to say and as af was supposed to be around the corner they stopped.. it was weird at the time. also i missed af and the next days she hadnt arrived i kept taking tests with all bfn... but i got really ill for 2 days about 5-6 days late and thought i had the flu. my cigarettes tasted horrid(bad habit i know) my stomach was queasy(with out vomiting) and i was eating lots of candy bars and protein drinks along with sandwhiches(all at the same time) late at night(i dont eat much normally) and finally i tried a test on the 18th(second morning urine and 7 days late for af) and got my 2 bfp's~ i hope this helps!

Thanks for the info! Still in limbo. No af and still bfns. My period after my miscariage took 5 weeks to come so I'm wondering if im on a 5 week cycle now again? So not sure if im late with a 28 day cycle or testing too early with a 35 day cycle. Guess only time will tell! Is everything still okay with your pregnancy?


----------



## TjSr

mrsjoannak said:


> Congrats! That is wonderful news. :flower: I am still in Limbo...8 days late and everything I pee on is neg. My face is off again on again breaking out, boobs sore, mild cramping, headaches and nausea oh and craving lemon like a mad woman. I have been squeezing lemon on EVERYTHING. OMG IT IS SO GOOD.
> 
> I had a dream I got my second pink line... it was only a dream :nope:
> 
> your post is encouraging. you need to change your status from ttc to expecting!
> 
> ***Edit*** So where is my brain? I looked at a calendar and I am 10 days late as of today.

Hey did af ever come or bfp??


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## EliteArmyWife

I got my bfp the 18th of last month.7days late:) sorry I haven't been on .... what's going on with all you ladies?! And thank you


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!!


----------

